# need help on boss v for bobcat



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

im all set to go purchase the bobcat 3400 diesel 2011 and find out Boss doesnt make the kit for it. anyone help me out with a retro fit

thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You don't have to start a new thread for each question you want answers too.

Why not buy a OEM blade for the Bobcat?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Probably b/c he wants a Boss V?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

got-h2o;1403147 said:


> Probably b/c he wants a Boss V?


Bobcat makes a V as well, but you have to bump to a 5600 series Toolcat to run it though.

http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/snow_v-blade

http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/specs/snow_v-blade


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1403108 said:


> You don't have to start a new thread for each question you want answers too.
> 
> Why not buy a OEM blade for the Bobcat?


That Bobcat is a Polaris with higher price tag be better off buy the Polaris Ranger


----------

